# Complaint about Daisy



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

just seen my upstairs neighbor, who has said her hubby is fed up of Daisy barking/howling when I go out 

He does nights, comes in and 6:30 am, and gets up about 2PM apparently. He had said he couldn't sleep last week cos of daisy howling, 

Now I am scared to leave her. I've voice recorded her and she does indeed howl or about the fist 15 mins. Then she seems to stop. I walk them for a good hour before I leave them. I give her some Dorwest compound and settle her down in her crate with a treat, a good half hour before I go out. I leave something I've been wearing.

Dunno what to do. I've to go out sometimes. Feel like crying now


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

That's no good  I can't imagine how annoying that must from his point of view though. 

Have gone back to basics with separation anxiety training? If not, I would start from scratch and build it up again!

Also, I've seen recently a timed food thing which fits 4 kongs inside to release at different times or for multiple dogs. Have you thought about something like this? You could put something frozen inside so by the time it's time for the snack it's defrosted a bit keeping her busy?


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Could you sound proof the room? I don't know if it's expensive or not though...


Have you tried putting a blanket over her crate? Maybe she will just sleep


----------



## AlfonzPig (Mar 30, 2013)

My great Dane mix I had 3 years ago would the the same thing to my mother whenever I had to leave and we found that if I crated him when I was home for a short period of time with a treat he eventually got used to me being away from him. 

It took about two weeks starting at him being crated for ten minutes ( if he didn't quiet in the first 5 we took him out, calmed him and started again in about an hour) after he was able to lay quiet for ten minutes he was released and given a tasty treat, and then we increased it to 15 then eventually 20 and soon he came to realize that no matter how long I was gone I would come back and give him all the love I missed giving him ( I was always just as stressed about leaving him as he was me LOL) and he was great for my mom after that. Like I said, it take a lot of time while you are home with your dog, but eventually it works out and they aren't stressed anymore.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry you've had a complaint about Daisy  the only thing I can suggest is just to go back to basics with SA training. Maybe at a time that wouldn't affect the neighbours. Maybe arrange it with the person who complained? It may help if you discuss your plans with them so they know you are working to rectify the problem


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Could you go out in the afternoons instead, after 2pm when the neighbour's up? At least while you're working on it? 

Or put her in a room that isn't beneath his bedroom? That should lessen the noise.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What if you put her in the crate when you are home, but out of the room? Does she howl then?

Would she howl when you are out, if she is not in the crate?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

He's got no right to complain about 15 mins during the day. It's not YOUR fault he works shifts, it's why people who work nights usually get more money, to make up for it!

I used to work until 3am and want to sleep until 1pm. I had to put up with kids playing outside, people arguing, shouting, cars revving up, tellies on loud etc. If it really is only 15 mins at a time I'd ignore him!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> just seen my upstairs neighbor, who has said her hubby is fed up of Daisy barking/howling when I go out
> 
> He does nights, comes in and 6:30 am, and gets up about 2PM apparently. He had said he couldn't sleep last week cos of daisy howling,
> 
> ...


Do you always walk them before you go out? I'm just wondering if a change in routine might help. Is she associating the walk beforehand with you leaving and is getting herself wound up perhaps?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all 



> Do you always walk them before you go out? I'm just wondering if a change in routine might help. Is she associating the walk beforehand with you leaving and is getting herself wound up perhaps?


I do walk her before I go out cos if I didn't, she would howl for longer.

At my friends at the weekend, the dogs had to sleep downstairs. She howled for 20 mins and stopped, so I don't think it's longer than that when I go out - it's certainly been no longer than that when I've recorded her.



> What if you put her in the crate when you are home, but out of the room? Does she howl then?
> 
> Would she howl when you are out, if she is not in the crate?


She doesn't howl even if I pop out to the shop across the road. It seems to be when lock the front door! Se howls when I go out in or out of her crate



> Could you go out in the afternoons instead, after 2pm when the neighbour's up? At least while you're working on it?
> 
> Or put her in a room that isn't beneath his bedroom? That should lessen the noise.


I could try that - just my appointments don't always work out like that. The crate is in my living room which is beneath their living room

I've tried leaving a treat, but she won't eat it until I get back home


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

I had same issue with Marley, i didn't know till other day that he howls and barks for nearly 2hrs when i leave in the morning then he calms down and sleeps.

So i have moved his crate to the front room where there is cars little more noise he has relaxed alot more and i have also placed cover over his crate worked for me.

I did try the basics but i just couldn't get him to calm down at all


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Carlin7142 said:


> I had same issue with Marley, i didn't know till other day that he howls and barks for nearly 2hrs when i leave in the morning then he calms down and sleeps.


Luckily Daisy *only^ howls for 20 mins


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a thought but do you leave the tv on while you go out?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Just a thought but do you leave the tv on while you go out?


I leave radio 4 on. Been sat here in tears.. scared of an official complaint.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I leave radio 4 on. Been sat here in tears.. scared of an official complaint.


Aw good I usually leave it on something that is loud enough to distract from outside noises.

I'm sure she will be fine soon, hopefully! Can you turn the lock really quietly perhaps and then she may think you are just popping to the shops.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I leave radio 4 on. Been sat here in tears.. scared of an official complaint.


I would howl for 20 minutes if you left Radio 4 on... try Heart FM instead.

If I were him I would probably invest in some ear plugs... but suggesting that to him probably won't help. Is there something you can give her.. like a pigs ear.. that will keep her occupied for the initial period you're away ?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> I would howl for 20 minutes if you left Radio 4 on... try Heart FM instead.
> 
> If I were him I would probably invest in some ear plugs... but suggesting that to him probably won't help. Is there something you can give her.. like a pigs ear.. that will keep her occupied for the initial period you're away ?


I did Radio 4, as it's just talking. She won't eat treats when I leave her.. saves them until I get home.

I've ordered a dap diffuser and hope that helps.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I was going to suggest a DAP diffuser too - that and covering the crate really helped when Sherlock was a puppy.

If it does only seem to be the sound of the door locking that's triggering her anxiety, maybe there's some training you can do to desensitise her to that? So you could try locking it from the inside while you're home every now and then for a few days so she stops associating it with you leaving maybe??

I don't know what you've already tried but could you also try a really high value treat, like a kong stuffed with frozen gravy or something, to see if that might tempt her while you're gone? Sherlock doesn't always eat his treats until we come home either, so I know that nothing might tempt her but might be worth a try if you haven't already!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Progress! I went out for 1.5 hours this morning. I had covered her crate, and I left the TV on quite loud.

I left my mobile to voice record her.. and nothing. No barking or howling.. so relieved


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

When you see them next it might be a good idea to check on the noise situation. You wouldn't want them to complain about the TV instead! Hope she settles down.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I would defo consider keeping your neighbour informed as to how hard you are working to sort this out. 

It they are anything like half decent people they will understand. 

Keep positive, sounds like you have cracked it already.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just came across this thread, and everything I was about to suggest already has been.  

I've been there with Milly and my downstairs neighbour complaining about her. This was in the first month or so tha I got her and she had SA. It makes you feel rubbish for having this animal that's disturbing the peace and can put a strain on any friendship you may have had with them (me and my neighbour occasionally pass the time of day, but not always and I wouldn't consider her as anything but an aquaintence). Tbh I never did build it up with her - I left her when I had to and returned when I could. If that was a 10min trip to the shops, great. If it was longer, there wasn't much I could do about it. Now Milly howls only when she's desperate for the toilet and she's still in the crate (I try not to leave her that long).

Come to think of it, I've also been there with Max for barking after 9am when the neighbour wanted a lie in and my brother was coming round after doing the school run to put creams on my back. She put a letter through me door, asking me to stop him barking. I wrote one back explaining why he was barking, that the visit wasn't a social call, and that there was a reason. I also apologised in person when I seen her the next day.

All I can say is that, as I understand it, after 7:30am, a dog has to be barking or howling for at least 20mins before it's considered to be a nuisence, so while not pleasant for you neighbour, it's unlikely to get any further. 

In the meantime, I'd apologise for Daisy howling and assure you neighbour that it's something you're working on. Try desensitising her (Daisy - not your neighbour ) to the lock so she doesn't associate the sound of the lock with you going out for a while - lock it for a trip to the shops, and at random points during the day.

Apologies for any spelling errors


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Just came across this thread, and everything I was about to suggest already has been.
> 
> I've been there with Milly and my downstairs neighbour complaining about her. This was in the first month or so tha I got her and she had SA. It makes you feel rubbish for having this animal that's disturbing the peace and can put a strain on any friendship you may have had with them (me and my neighbour occasionally pass the time of day, but not always and I wouldn't consider her as anything but an aquaintence). Tbh I never did build it up with her - I left her when I had to and returned when I could. If that was a 10min trip to the shops, great. If it was longer, there wasn't much I could do about it. Now Milly howls only when she's desperate for the toilet and she's still in the crate (I try not to leave her that long).
> 
> ...


Thanks. The DAP diffuser came this morning, so it's plugged in. I need to go to the chemist sometime today, but trying to leave it until he gets up

I saw my neighbour again, and said I'd left her with the TV on and she didn't howl, and she smiled 

I really can't build it up with Daisy either - there's only me, and if I have an appointment I have to go.

They've had an hours walk this morning, and will walk her again before I leave her. it's all I can do


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks. The DAP diffuser came this morning, so it's plugged in. I need to go to the chemist sometime today, but trying to leave it until he gets up
> 
> I saw my neighbour again, and said I'd left her with the TV on and she didn't howl, and she smiled
> 
> ...


Just don't beat yourself up about it too much.  At least you're doing something about it and working on it - you're not just letting Daisy howl and telling the neighbour where to shove his complaint, which no doubt is what some people would do.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Just don't beat yourself up about it too much.  At least you're doing something about it and working on it - you're not just letting Daisy howl and telling the neighbour where to shove his complaint, which no doubt is what some people would do.


oh, I would never do that - I don't want my dogs to be a nuisance. I'm feeling a bit nervous about leaving her, this afternoon, but it's got to be done


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

oh dear  I left Daisy to go to the chemist. Was gone 40 mins. I knew the neighbour was up as it was nearly 2PM, and I'd heard him for awhile moving about.

I voice recordered her on my mobile. Her last bark/howl was 15 minutes after I left. She got quieter and less persistent during that time, but still howling.

She'd had two good walks this morning, I'd left my jumper in her crate. The DAP diffuser is plugged in. I dunno what else to do.. at least she does stop I guess


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think, but I may be wrong so check the information, that the effects of the DAP can take a couple of weeks, I think for things like firework night they advise starting to use it a couple of weeks before the event - so don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

it's not true that "giving the dog a walk & a food-puzzle" is all U can do - there are loads of other options, 
altho some require habituation/ repetition to work, such as a scent that triggers a relaxation response, 
the "squeeze me" factor of a T-touch figure-8 body wrap or super-snug stretchy body-shirt, & so on.

DAP is a pheromone, & using the pump-spray allows U to apply it & refresh it at will - anywhere, 
any time, on any washable surface, whether that's clothing, carpet, upholstery, a crate, whatever.
DAP does *not* get sprayed on antiques, silk or wool rugs, suede, or other similar items - 
smooth garment-leather or leather upholstery is usually safe, such as auto seats or sofas, but test
a hidden area & leave it for 48-hrs to be sure it doesn't fade, cause a dye to run or bleed, & so on.

What to use, How, When, etc:
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

all are non-Rx, with no interactions, overdose risk, etc; very very safe.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> oh dear  I left Daisy to go to the chemist. Was gone 40 mins. I knew the neighbour was up as it was nearly 2PM, and I'd heard him for awhile moving about.
> 
> I voice recordered her on my mobile. *Her last bark/howl was 15 minutes after I left*. She got quieter and less persistent during that time, but still howling.
> 
> She'd had two good walks this morning, I'd left my jumper in her crate. The DAP diffuser is plugged in. I dunno what else to do.. at least she does stop I guess


Not long enough for the authorities to take action against you though, should the neighbour complain to them  And at least you waited until you knew he was up.

You're taking steps to eliminate the barking/howling and doing all you can - it's going to take time. With Milly it took about 2 months before I could reliably say she was fine at being left. Your neighbour and his wife are just going to have to be patient I'm afraid. Daisy's a dog - not a robot.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

What is she like if left out with Clover? You could also try a ticking clock and heated rice in a safe cover. Mine had a snuggle puppy, which she settled with. Also thundershirts are useful as a wrap.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Going to change tactics. I think I'm not going to crate her. I do wonder if that's why she isn't settling.

The only time she's crated is over night and when I go out. Maybe she is getting anxious before I even go out cos she's in her crate, so know I'm going out? Been in the crate isn't the issue, she loves it.

Also someone just mentioned a frozen kong in another thread. Normally she's too stressed to bother with treats when I go out, but she adores mince, so she might focus on that, rather then me leaving.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> He's got no right to complain about 15 mins during the day. It's not YOUR fault he works shifts,


Boredom Busters, your not a new poster on here. What you wrote is one of the most dangerous advice I have ever seen on this board. You are seriously suggesting that dogs have more rights in law than humans.The person who is complaining can a] record the sound or his partner as witness b] bring in the environmental health officials and let them deal with it.

They of course will take into account the complainants set of circumstances and if you think (as your writing suggests) a person should suffer environmental health polusion (thats what noise is) as a penalty for working nightshift then I am afraid your living in a world where you make up your own laws.

Original Poster-I dont know if anti bark collars stop howling or not but if your neighbour is so angst ridden and angry then one of those might stop it almost straight away, I don't know if they are effective for howling.

You can get fined up to £5000 for this & a criminal record if that neighbour is insististant the councill takes action. I have not read the other posts only that first one of BBs', but, if anyones suggesting to you to blame it on the neighbour & ignore the law of the land then your going to be at risk of problems big time, as I said, I have no idea if anti barks work on howling but if they do they will stop it straight away.
.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> Going to change tactics. I think I'm not going to crate her. I do wonder if that's why she isn't settling.
> 
> The only time she's crated is over night and when I go out. Maybe she is getting anxious before I even go out cos she's in her crate, so know I'm going out? Been in the crate isn't the issue, she loves it.
> 
> Also someone just mentioned a frozen kong in another thread. Normally she's too stressed to bother with treats when I go out, but she adores mince, so she might focus on that, rather then me leaving.


everything is worth a try - but remember she has to get used to it so don't expect her to be 100% straight away.

I'm not sure how effective this would be but I remember reading an article some time ago where a lady would spray her perfume at the door just before she entered a room/came home so the dog associated the scent with her coming home after a couple of weeks she started to spray it as she left the room/house and apparently the dog was settled because it knew that scent meant she would be home in a moment - might be worth a try if the mince and no crate doesn't work.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> Original Poster-I dont know if anti bark collars stop howling or not but if your neighbour is so angst ridden and angry then one of those might stop it almost straight away, I don't know if they are effective for howling.
> 
> .


i am sorry, but there is no way I would use an anti-bark collar on any of my dogs. They don't solve the issue, but just make the dog frightened


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

more progress. I left her today, with a kong with some mince in it. I also recorded her.. she was very quiet.

All evening she's been carrying this kong around, so she obviously enjoyed its contents


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> more progress. I left her today, with a kong with some mince in it. I also recorded her.. she was very quiet.
> 
> All evening she's been carrying this kong around, so she obviously enjoyed its contents


That's just brilliant 

Clever Daisy


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

See who needs shock collars when humane ways of dealing with a situation works which doesn't involve frighting my dog .

Daisy will hopefully now learn to associate me going out as getting a nice tasty Kong


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> i am sorry, but there is no way I would use an anti-bark collar on any of my dogs. They don't solve the issue, but just make the dog frightened


I hope it continues to work in the long term, keep posting, ways of getting owner absent dogs to stop barking is a major problem for those with such dogs.

I was being subjective anyway & the main (only) consideration I would take into account if I were in that situation would be any anti-dog neighbour & his legal potential for causing major problems. If he is anti dog anyway then the dangers & risks from him are very high, I would certainly assume that if I were in that position so I could protect my situation.

Intransigent anti dog people such as your neighbour don't even need to work shifts to start to make moves to make it impossible for a noisy dog to remain so without major, conclusive repercussions, they have a chamber full of legal ammunition & if they chose to pull the legal trigger I would be peppered with fines for each individual offence reported, I would have no defence in law. I would either have to leave the area, give up my dog or take her out with me every time I went out. I would use an anti bark collar, if it worked problem solved, so my reply was subjective, as all replies are.

I don't know why you think there is something wrong with your dog though? Nothing you wrote suggests that, it's a specific pattern, you leave the dog begins, she just misses you & goes through a short lived form of distress for half hour or so until his adaptive mechanisms kick in, then he settles down. I have similar with my dog, she barks for around 5 mins every time I leave in mornings & prior to her main pm exercise but my situation is different, my neighbours like her so no neighbour problem, a lot of dogs do it for short periods, others never.

Your right though, spray collars are harsh as the manufacturers instruction video below shows. The only other thing I can suggest to solve the problem if it drifts back is cook the neighbour an apple pie every few days….

Masterplus & Abiostop, Roger Mugford Promotes Fear Base Dog Training. - YouTube
.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm glad you're making progress  xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I had to leave them for 2.45 mins.Had no choice, as I had to go to the dentist. Got an infection 

I left them both a Kong and recorded them. She didn't howl at all for the first 
36 mins, then howled for 5 mins. Se was then quiet again until 1 hour 18 mins in were she howled for another 5 mins.

Progress I guess


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I hope you're ok!!

It'll take time to solve the problem completely, but you're clearly making very good progress


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I left them both a Kong and recorded them. She didn't howl at all for the first
> 36 mins, then howled for 5 mins.
> She was then quiet again until 1 hour-18 mins in, [when] she howled for another 5 mins.
> 
> Progress I guess


Did U freeze the Kongs overnight? They last longer, once frozen. 

i use a large-Kong & stand it open-end up, in a quart yogurt pail. Then it won't fall over in the freezer, 
the food stays in the bottom, & it takes up less space. :thumbsup:

U can also 'weld' the ingredients together; add 1/4 the volume of stuffing in low-fat grated Mozz, 
mix it to distribute the grated cheese, stuff the Kong & microwave it for 20-seconds to weld the stuffing.

LET IT STAND to cool so there are no hot-spots to burn the dog's tongue; hand it over just before 
U leave the house [they're already crated], or just before U take personal time.

a carrot shoved into the opening as a plug, or a peeled fat stem of broccoli, add another chewy 
to the Kong busywork. The dog extracts the vegie-plug to get to the Kong stuffing. Many will lay it aside,
& come back to chew the vegie later.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just left her for 52 minutes. She was fine for the first 42 mins (probably until she had finished her kong) but was howling when I got home.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> just seen my upstairs neighbor, who has said her hubby is fed up of Daisy barking/howling when I go out
> 
> He does nights, comes in and 6:30 am, and gets up about 2PM apparently. He had said he couldn't sleep last week cos of daisy howling,
> 
> ...


upsetting for sure...others will be making suggestions but when i saw this i thought oh yes the usa is moving i heard on laws to punish owners of dogs that bark too much...sigh...common everywhere....even if you are with the dog and it barks seems people are getting faster to complain less tolerant due to their personal stresses taken out on others...

yes she does stop after af few mins you say ! dorwest is supposed to be good even tho my dogs i bought it for due to seller saying good for coats didnt like it powder so didnt eat it...algae based it seems...didnt know it stopped barking too...anyway...
maybe a calmant...

i think it is unusual for most dogs to bark ALL day...some bark a bit longer or just a bit on separation like that...but some do bark all day...so it seems...according to neighbours who seem as we find everywhere more and more intolerant of it

try and find out maybe just how long she barks really...hang around to listen even once...to be able to say ok its half an hour but it stops to those complaining...oh dear half an hour is a long time ...is it that long really ?

sigh

thats all i can say to sympathise knowing your stress is due to the complaints of neighbours disturbed by the noise...and so many people seem to be jumping on dog barking bandwagon nowadays as stated.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

as she seems to start howling when she fnishes her Kong, I've ordered her a treat ball  in the hope it will keep her quieter longer


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

It's getting better  had to leave them for two and half hours to go to an out-patients appointment.

She howled for 2 Minutes after been quiet for the first 48 mins and then for another minute after 2 hours 14 minutes in .. that was it 

Left her a Kong and puzzle ball. She's bothered with the Kong, but not the ball so much.

Very proud of her 

ETA: She's playing wit the puzzle ball now I'm home


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> ETA: She's playing wit the puzzle ball now I'm home


too late now, but next time, take up the busywork items when U get home - let the dog out to pee, 
& if it's a safe closed yard, pick up the pacifiers whilst they're out.

if U leash-walk them, of course, that won't work - in which case, just pick 'em up as soon as they potty, 
& U get back in. Busywork toys are for when U're gone - they're special, only available at certain times.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> too late now, but next time, take up the busywork items when U get home - let the dog out to pee,
> & if it's a safe closed yard, pick up the pacifiers whilst they're out.
> 
> if U leash-walk them, of course, that won't work - in which case, just pick 'em up as soon as they potty,
> & U get back in. Busywork toys are for when U're gone - they're special, only available at certain times.




I don't have a garden/yard, but will pick them up. The only thing is I crate Daisy when out, and she doesn't play with the treat ball in her crate. Wonder if a wobbler might be better?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> ... I crate Daisy when out, and she doesn't play with the treat ball in her crate.
> 
> Wonder if a wobbler might be better?


how big is the crate, & how big is the treat-ball?

my Akita couldn't use her Buster-cube in her crate, it must be rolled a good way to eject kibble.

if the treat-ball is too large or the free space too small, that can make it awkward.
Some dogs stand up, to have more room in a crate to toss the toy & scatter the goodies.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> how big is the crate, & how big is the treat-ball?
> 
> my Akita couldn't use her Buster-cube in her crate, it must be rolled a good way to eject kibble.
> 
> ...


The crate is quite big for her. But she didn't bother with the ball until I got home and she got out of the crate.. and she went mad


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> He's got no right to complain about 15 mins during the day. It's not YOUR fault he works shifts, it's why people who work nights usually get more money, to make up for it!
> 
> I used to work until 3am and want to sleep until 1pm. I had to put up with kids playing outside, people arguing, shouting, cars revving up, tellies on loud etc. If it really is only 15 mins at a time I'd ignore him!


I agree, you can get back to sleep again after only 15 minutes. If it was from half six to 2pm then I might sympathise. He could use some ear plugs?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a bit shocked to be honest at the attitude towards the neighbour who has every right to complain and also to live and enjoy a peaceful life regardless of his neighbours hobbies. Complaining isn't anti dog. I love dogs but wouldn't want to listen to my neighbours dog howling. Night shift workers are notoriously short on sleep and he is doing it to live/pay his bills. Thank goodness you don't take this antisocial attitude.

You are doing the right thing in keeping your neighbour informed of your plans to resolve the issue. How about a gift of a nice bottle of wine and some ear plugs for him to use while your work things out, tell your neighbour weekly how its going, check with them at the same time if they are noticing improvements/ deterioration. Its harder to make an official complaint about your neighbour if they are trying so hard to resolve the issue.

You aren't alone I recently adopted a dog with separation anxiety issues just like yours. I too am using a frozen stuffed Kong.

There is the start of a great 2 part article on separation anxiety in your dog magazine. There is also a good thread on here.

These are some of the things I have learnt:

You need to teach your dog to be self sufficient re being alone. Is she overly attached to you?

Is your dog always with you when you are at home?

Does she follow you around when you are home?

Is she over excited/ almost hysterical on your return?

You need to build up alone time when you are home. Go out lock the door come straight back in reward her if she is calm, gradually increase the time you are outside the door.

Put your coat on gather your keys and sit down not going out at random times so she doesn't get anxious that you are going out.

Save the stuffed kong for when you do go out take it away as soon as you return.

Don't respond to the hysterical greeting but only greet her when she is calm, let her know your going out and coming back isn't a big deal to you. No saying goodbye making a fuss, telling her be good. 

Leave her in a separate room when you are home for gradually increasing times reward her for settling calmly.

She seems to have an optimum time of 30 minutes with the Kong try going out and leaving her with the Kong and coming back after say 15 minutes, gradually increase the time always returning before she has time to react.


I'm at the stage of getting my girl used to being in a separate room. What has surprised me is she settles well until I shut the door between is and then its total panic. 

The stuffed frozen Kong is working well for me, I prepare it about 2 hours before I go out which she sees me do. I then put it on fast freeze (need a second Kong so one is already frozen) That seems to work well for me as she keeps going to the larder door now in anticipation of my leaving and her getting that Kong. Like you all is quiet for 30 minutes while the kong is eaten so I'm working on getting her used to settling after that point.

I haven't tried the DAP but I am thinking about it, with my Collie and Bonfire night Dorwest skullcap and valerian helped so I might also consider this later.

If none of this works I'm going to get help from a behaviourist. Although I'm waiting for part 2 of Your Dog next month.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As an occasional night shift worker I find it almost impossible to get back to sleep once woken and ear plugs are awful - you just hear your pulse all the time, so definitely not a solution. 

If you can time your going out to coincide with your neighbour waking I think that's the best solution. Talk to him to try and sort something out and show him you're sympathetic. Appointments with doctors etc can be changed to suit you, just explain why you need later ones. In our Hosp the patient has the choice of appointment times and when I was seeing a cognitive behaviour counsellor I chose when I could attend. They are very sympathetic so have a word.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> As an occasional night shift worker I find it almost impossible to get back to sleep once woken
> & ear plugs are awful - you just hear your pulse all the time, so definitely not a solution.


Actually, i just left _*The Job From Hell*_, & i used earplugs to avoid rude awakenings - my client had trouble sleeping, 
i was on-call 5 nights of 7, & the other 2 a relief-PCA came in to let me sleep. Problem was, she's rather deaf - 
& she'd talk to the client [a bit loudly, not on purpose, just due to her own deafness], plus a movie might go on 
@ 1-AM if the client was wakeful. :crazy: this, of course, trashed the client's sleep-pattern, which was one problem --- 
but >> I << could not afford to have my sleep-opportunity ruined.
those 2 precious nights to sleep without being yanked from dreams were critical.

i used foam-earplugs rated to reduce sound by 32-dB. :blink: They worked.

i also had to change from 'bedtime @ 2-AM' on 5-nights, when the client refused to go to bed 
at a reasonable hour [so that > i < could then go to bed], to 'bedtime @ 10-pm, rise @ 6:30-am' 
when the relief-PCA was on duty. :cryin: That's what finally broke me - i could cope with the earplugs, 
the broken nights [barely], but i couldn't rearrange my sleep-schedule by 4-hrs ahead, 2 nights a week.

The other tough-nut was the 5-nights on call - i'd get up @ between 5 & 7 to get the client up [called], 
& i'd have had anything from 3.5 to 5-hours of sleep - in pieces. :Yawn: So i'd have to go back to bed... 
but the world was awake, the bldg elevator was in heavy use, the pharmacy downstairs was 
getting delivery trucks, traffic to Boston was growling past the parking-lot, back-up beepers 
& garbage-pickup were 3-days-a-week highlights... And then, i couldn't wear earplugs. :nonod: 
i had to hear the client, in case i was called. 

Sleeping after 9-am was virtually impossible, unless i was truly pie-eyed with exhaustion. 
then i collapsed & didn't even twitch - an earthquake wouldn't have awakened me.


----------



## zak1968 (Apr 16, 2013)

hey - sorry to hear about your problem :-( I had a similar one myself and found that really exercising my dog worked really well.

i started using ball throwers and tennis balls which helped but then tried chuckit balls which were fab. They go on for miles and really tires my dog out. The howling stopped.

i get my toys from Chuckit! Dog Toys UK and sometimes off of amazon too but depends on the delivery charges. see what you think?! good luck


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree the neighbour does have a right to complain and I sympathise, but I've heard stories where they often blow things out of proportion so the OP needs to keep up the communication and that she'll try and get it sorted. If I were going out running errands, I'd actually take the dog in the car with me and do a bit of SA training whilst out and about. Obviously not in hot weather but its not really that hot at the moment.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Look I don't want to get into a debate about who is right and wrong. 

My dogs howls and I am trying to sort it, and we are getting there. I absolutely believe it's my issue to solve. 

I believe there has to be give and take on both sides. I try and be considerate of my neighbour, but he has to also accept that is is day time and noise will be made, as most people are up living there lives. 

I do check with the neighbours, but I also voice record her every time she's left, so I know exactly how much she is/isn't howling.. yesterday it was 2 mins over 2 hours and 30 mins. So a massive improvement.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I do check with the neighbours, but I also voice record her every time she's left, so I know exactly
> how much she is/isn't howling.. yesterday it was 2 mins over 2 hours & 30 mins.
> So a massive improvement.


CLICK!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

well-done, CM & Daisy! :yesnod:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done on the massive improvement.

Do you feel the DAP has helped? I'm still toying with the idea of getting one, I have used the collars in the past.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> Well done on the massive improvement.
> 
> Do you feel the DAP has helped? I'm still toying with the idea of getting one, I have used the collars in the past.


I'm really not sure.I know the Kong has definitely worked.

And also I now take her on the field with a ball thrower and it wears her out. So I think that and the Kong wears her out too much to howl


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

That's really good news, it's so worrying when they howl and whine,

We've been very fortunate with Dottie, she's taken to her crate like a duck to water, and we've had virtually no problems with her being voiciferous.

She definitely likes routine, and now as soon as she sees the kong, she heads straight for her crate and settles down.

We told our neighbour we were getting a new dog, and there may be an initial settling in period, and he said that was fine, and if he heard her, he'd let us know. We've asked him, and he said he's not heard her howling or barking, which is really good news.

As the others have said, keep checking in with the neighbours, so they're reassured you're doing everything you can, and just keep doing what you're doing, it sounds as tho' you're really getting results.


----------

